# Spicey Milk Wine Cheese



## seth8530 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, the first time i made milk wine i made the mistake of throwing the cheese out ) : so this time ive alterd the recipie in hopes of getting more of it and flavoured aswell... So what ive done is 

chopped up a few jalapeno's per gallon ( they are very hot) and homegrown
added a small can of rotel.
Used buttermilk, condensed milk, and powderd milk and vegi juice mix in 1/5 1/4 1/3 1/5 ratios The rest of the headspace being filled with invert syrup

I used the slurry from my old milk wine which had been subjected to sorbate, and sulfite plus sitting in my closet for a couple months...

Starting gravity is... 15.5% and 16%

My main goal is to have some highly alcoholic cheese that taste good lol. This just might be the funnest thing sicne playing with fire.


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 27, 2010)

Did you proof your slurry at all? How do you know it's still good? Sounds like it's gonna be hot on both ends  I mean flavor and ABV, of course.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 27, 2010)

i know the slurry is still good because i had obvious signs of vigorous fermentation after only 15 mins lol ahah im mainly after the alcoholic cheese but if i have a drink too then all the better.


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 28, 2010)

Good to know it's taking off. Let us know how it goes, I'm curious about the cheese too.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 28, 2010)

yup yup, i heard the cheese soaks up all kinds of alcohol so im game for it. I can tell you one thing, in my limited expeirence of wine making this is by FAR one of the most vigirous fermenters ive seen. I think that yeast LOVES milk lol.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 30, 2010)

Still fermenting strong.. at one point it was going so hard that it was lifting the screw on cap that i had placed on top of the "carboy" up enough to "burb" up and down. was kinda fun to watch lol.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 2, 2010)

hmm, fermented close to dry extremly quickly. Ive added enough sugar to raise the alcohol up to 20.5 percent if it ferments dry


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 27, 2010)

ok it is now 18.5 percent alcohol and im about to step feed it.. haha wish me luck. 2 percent potential left as of now


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok i added enough sugar to raise the potential to 12 percent. So if it ferments dry it would be 30 percent alcohol. But i highly doubt that will happen. Right now its sitting at around 18 percent. So lets seee how it goes.


----------

